# Remove the stock SR BOV



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

i want to remove the stock bov. anyone can tell me how to do it? after i remove it, how to cover the hole on the pipe? or i just remove the whole pipe with the bov and put a new pipe in it?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

y r u taking off the stock bov?? if ur getting a new BOV, then get a kit from sumwhere...and y replace it if u got the stock intercooler??not safe to tur up boost with that stupid thing.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

looked at it last night. 
Jack up front
Remove drivers side wheel
Take out fender lining, you should see the cooler now
Loosen 2 hose clamps on inlet and outlet of BOV.
Undo bolt holding bov to cooler
Remove vacuum line to top of BOV
Take out BOV
Plug inlet and outlet hose with stoppers and hose clamps
Plug vacuum line with screw and cable tie.


----------

